# Is this safe while breastfeeding?



## Octobermama (May 1, 2002)

HI, everyone. I'm not sure if this is the correct forum, if it would be better somewhere else please feel free to move it. I am wondering if Dulcolax, phospho-soda and fleet enemas are OK to use while breastfeeding a 7-month-old. I have to have a procedure similar to a colonoscopy and must have my system completely cleaned out







These are what the doctor has recomended and he knows I am breastfeeding but he isn't a lactation specialist so I want to double check. I have a call in to the LC at the hospital but she hasn't called back all day and I am anxious!I thought maybe someone would have that book that has all medications and their classifications. Thanks!


----------



## Icequeen_in_ak (Mar 6, 2004)

I had to have two kidney scans and they gave me this drink that is labeled as a "bowel evacuation kit" and boy... they weren't kidding!!!

It was totally safe during BFing.

Check Dr. Hales website to make sure... http://neonatal.ama.ttuhsc.edu/cgi-b...s&access=guest

He's always got tons of great info about bf'ing and drugs.


----------

